# USP 797 and caulked ceiling tiles



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I would not consider a box above the ceiling, as you've described, to be inaccessible.

Pete


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

That is not a violation. It is the same as ceiling tiles that have been welded in from being painted. Hard to get out, but not permanent. Are the fluorescents still accessible? Lights? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

